
Trump orders General Motors to make ventilators under Defense Production Act - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/27/trump-orders-general-motors-to-make-ventilators-under-defense-production-act.html
======
onetimemanytime
Background story: GM wanted $1 Billion to retool a factory...and the number of
possible ventilators kept changing.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/26/us/politics/coronavirus-v...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/26/us/politics/coronavirus-
ventilators-trump.html)

------
petre
GM was bailed out by the Federal Government and the taxpayers. Now it's time
for them to bail out the taxpayers.

------
TheAlchemist
Anybody with technical knowledge about the process of setuping the production
of these ventilators ?

I'm pretty interested if asking car manufacturers about it makes any sense at
all. What's the realistic timeline ? The bottlenecks ?

~~~
tropo
Car manufacturers would be really effective, though far from efficient. Under
our current conditions, it makes sense to use car manufacturers.

Car manufacturers rework and reuse things all the time. There are always new
models coming out, mainly to look different from previous models. Lots of
parts get repurposed, being used for very different vehicles. Lots of parts
get redesigned each year, often for small improvements.

Car manufacturers also have great small-volume production for engineering
prototypes. It isn't as cheap as normal production, but it can be put to use
immediately.

